# Törpesüni tartás, gondozás, szaporítás



## ymola (2012 Március 12)

Szeretnék vásárolni törpesünit a közeljövőben, de szeretném előtte tudásomat megalapozni hozzá. Gondoltam nyitok egy ilyen témát, hogy itt esetleg eszméket cserélhessünk a gondozásukkal, etetésükkel és szaporításukkal kapcsolatban. Akinek van sünije, kérem küldjön képet róla és mesélje el milyen is vele együtt élni. Nagyon imádom őket, és remélem sokan vagyunk így vele.


----------



## ymola (2012 Március 12)

A kis süni:


----------



## ymola (2012 Március 13)

Ha megszereztük kis kedvencünket és még pici, azt olvastam, hogy játszhatunk vele nyugodtan, de azért igyekezzünk nem agyonnyúzni szegényt; ha látjuk, hogy kezd fáradni vagy morcos lenni, tegyük be előre elkészített helyére, rakjunk be neki enni és hagyjuk pihenni. A babasüninek szüksége van sok alvásra és pihenésre.
Azt is olvastam, hogy fürdetni is kell a süniket, amikor olyan piszkot szednek össze, amit maguk nem tudnak letisztítani. Meg néha le kell vágni a karmukat.


----------



## borosklaudia2002 (2012 Március 17)

*cuki*

a sünik oan cukik


----------



## hobati (2012 Március 17)

Sok sikert hozzá.


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 21)

Édesek !


----------



## Arlette (2012 Július 14)

Megvan már a sünimalac?


----------



## ymola (2012 Augusztus 27)

Sajnos nincs és nem is lesz mostanában  az időm sem engedi, hogy tanulmányozzam a tartásukat és ez a fórum sem hozta meg a várt infókat sajna. Úgy látszik, kevesen vannak a süntartók, akik szeretnek is beszélni rólunk  Sajna így jegelve lett a süni projekt, mert nem akarok felelőtlenül venni egyet...


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Január 31)

Kedvenckénk


----------



## ymola (2013 Március 12)

Sipánka írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1007393Kedvenckénk


Jajj, nagyon aranyos!!!


----------



## Ani0601 (2013 Március 26)

*Sünikről*

Az Animal planet-nek van egy műsora 101 pets címen. Abban van egy rész, ahol a süniről is szó van. Szerintem érdemes lenne ilyesmit megnézned, letöltened. Biztos sok infót találnál róla, a tartásáról!


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

Nekünk is volt egy sünink


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 26)

Milyen árba van egy törpesüni?


----------

